# All Calipers Locked Up on Cube



## Smithsm2011 (Jun 14, 2016)

Hello All,

Thanks for reading my post. My girlfriend has a 2009 Nissan Cube. One day she calls and says that her car is shaking and one wheel is smoking, all after the abs, vdc, and traction control light came on. I figured it was a caliper and changed it. I started to drive it and the same thing is happening. This time I looked deeper. I jacked the car up and none of the wheels would turn freely. You had to really put on the gas to get the car to move. I cracked the bleeders to release the pressure and drove it home using the e-brake. Once there, I changed the master cylinder. Everything was fine for 2 weeks. 

Now, the lights come on a few minutes of driving and once they do, the car shakes horribly. If you pump the brakes when this happens, all calipers lock up. Shut it off and give it a few minutes and they free up on their own until it is driven again. So I am assuming it may be the abs controller now? Any advice would be greatly appreciated before I put 1k in a controller. 

Thank you!


----------

